# Grape vines + Ivy Transplant??



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Can I transplant a grape vine or start new ones from the old one? Same question on Ivy. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Have you ever heard of air layering? This could be a solution if you have a few months to wait.

Air Layering Tutorial

How think are the trunks? How expansive is the plant? What has it attached itself to?

If you don't have time to do the air layer I could explain a good technique for getting at the root ball and transplanting. It takes a lot of care and time. For a large plant it could take hours.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thank you.. I have lots of time to try air layering. I read through the article and it looks pretty straightfoward. I have some new iron fence that I'd like to get some vegetation on to match the rest of the place. I'll let you know how I make out. RT.


----------

